# [solved] neue Portage-Ausgabe deaktivieren

## musv

Guten Abend, 

seit meinem heutigen Portage-Update sieht die Ausgabe beim Emergen schön übersichtlich aus. So in etwa:

```
emerge -1u tvbrowser

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/tvbrowser-3.1 from Local-Overlay

>>> Installing (1 of 1) media-tv/tvbrowser-3.1

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 10.1, 7.8, 7.9

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Das ist toll. Ich würde allerdings das frühere Verhalten bevorzugen. Geht das irgendwie? Eine Config-Datei für Portage hab ich zumindest in /etc nicht entdecken können. Eine "News" gab's auch nicht.Last edited by musv on Fri Nov 25, 2011 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Einfach in die /etc/make.confdie Variabel EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n" eintragen.

Ist zumindest eine Möglichkeit, gibt sicherlich noch hunderte andere.

----------

## musv

Danke, jetzt sieht's wieder so aus, wie's aussehen soll.

----------

## Josef.95

musv, eventuell möchtest du dann auch noch an der Umfrage -->  Should portage hide build output from the user by default?

teilnehmen?! ;)

----------

